# wild feral + tumbler = ?



## dhill0n (Feb 15, 2008)

my tumbler made friends with a wild homer and now they have little babys =0 the father (my tumbler) is greyish white and the homer is blue but the babys are about 2 weeks now and there white  i will have pics up soon of them... cant wait to see how they will look like when they fully grown and i wonder how they will fly =0 has any one had a incident like this before please share if so


----------



## dhill0n (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cute! Do you mean a wild pigeon has come home with your pigeon and nested in the loft? It does happen sometimes, I know Victor's Tooter was gone for more than seven months and came home with a girlfriend. It'll be fun to see what color comes out!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Toooooo Cute !!!!! It'll be fun to watch the baby develop...kinda like a guessing game.

I know, around here I have recently noticed a couple of ferals who definitely have decidedly un-feral beak/facial features...so I am figuring somewhwere not too far back they have a relative who might have been an escapee or gotten lost.

I, too am interested in how this "relationship" came to be....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really adorable.


----------



## weaver (May 22, 2008)

Charis said:


> Really adorable.


I wonder will they tumble ?
A mate of mine said that sometimes the youing of tumblers do not tumble and he would wring the neck of any of mine who did not tumble 
Told him that no living thing under my care would ever be killed on such a premise 
But I would love to to tell us if the youngsters are able to tumble when the time comes


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Weaver,

That is one cute squeaker you have there. Since the tumbling is a genetic trait, it will depend on how much of it they got from the father, who is a tumbler, right? I think the only way you will find out is if they start tumbling when they fly. I don't know if they do it right from the start or if it takes a while for the tumbling to kick in. Maybe one of the roller people can answer that question.
Bless your heart for not letting your mate touch them.

Margaret


----------

